# Can anyone please help me find my horse I regrettably swapped ?



## Flossy1 (3 February 2013)

Hi guys I don't know if anyone has any advice or can help me but I bought a horse from a dealer in Ayrshire in nov 2011 and I sold my horse in part exchange after a couple of weeks without her I realised I had made a mistake ,and when I rang to see if I could get her back she had old her on and wouldn't say who or where too , it's been over a year now and I can't go a day without thinking about her I want her back at whatever the price ,she is a bay with no white she's an  ish by Ricardo z she's 5 years old and about 16.3 hh , she has huge ears and I love her so much I made the biggest mistake of my life is there a way to find her


----------



## Moomin1 (3 February 2013)

How sad.  Hope you find her.


----------



## SKY (3 February 2013)

if you know her passport details, phone society and see if new owner details is on it, best of luck.


----------



## Flossy1 (3 February 2013)

Thank you it's my own fault I know that but every time I try to forget about it I can't , I found her name plate in my tack cupboard today and I've just decided I have to try my best to find her , I don't have her passport details now I thought I had


----------



## loisb501 (3 February 2013)

Any pictures?


----------



## Flossy1 (3 February 2013)

Yes I have photos will upload them now I never thought to do that thanks


----------



## Flossy1 (3 February 2013)

Flossy1 said:



			Yes I have photos will upload them now I never thought to do that thanks
		
Click to expand...

I have uploaded photos of her to my album thanks


----------



## Flossy1 (4 February 2013)

Does anybody know anybody that may of bought my horse ???


----------



## loisb501 (4 February 2013)

hope you find her, do you know the area she was sold to?


----------



## Flossy1 (4 February 2013)

loisb501 said:



 hope you find her, do you know the area she was sold to?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure at all but she was in Ayrshire and I suppose could of gone to anywhere !


----------



## Chocy (4 February 2013)

Whats her passport name/stable name?
Can u say what dealer she sold thro? Is that allowed cos not saying anything bad about them just naming them


----------



## Flossy1 (4 February 2013)

I think she may go by tiger now but it could of been changed , and I don't think I can name names but there's not many who sell competition horses in Ayr .im just gutted about the whole situation really .


----------



## ElleD (5 February 2013)

Was she registered with BE, BS, BD or is there a chance she could be.....if so u cld check their databases maybe?


----------

